# help! slow rising hcg but saw a heartbeat!!!!



## horseypants

the past few weeks have been a really intense emotional roller coaster. i went to a seven week ultrasound yesterday fully expecting it to already be over, but we saw a heartbeat!!! here's why i thought it was already over. look at the last 2 hcg numbers. the last one should have been more like 15000. the doctor didnt seem concerned and said it was good that we saw a heartbeat. but does this mean it will still end soon? or will my baby have serious health issues if he/she does survive? the doctor didnt really give me any good info. she dismissed the hcg numbers as being a valid worry and said, "we see the heartbeat, it's good. congrats." but i'm going nuts like i have been the whole time. did you have slow rising hcg? how did things turn out? could it be turner's syndrome? was it all ok? were they this low? 

15dpo 216
17dpo 597
24dpo 2734
30dpo 3835

i want so badly to stop worrying and have a healthy baby. could the lab have made a mistake? with not one but two blood tests? (24dpo was a little low, 30dpo was very low.)


----------



## croydongirl

I know that after a while with this pregnancy my doctor wouldn't take my blood for hcg any more because it stops rising in the same way it does first thing in pregnancy and she said we wouldn't get any useful information from hcg tests. Once they start using ultra sounds to measure progress they should just measure your little bean to see if he is doing ok. Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## rm16

I don't know if this helps, but my hcg wasn't rising too well, and we also saw a heartbeat...
I panicked that it would all go wrong, but my doctor told me that testing hcg is not always reliable...I am now 16 weeks and so far everything has developed normally.
Hope that makes you feel better, try not to be scared! Just take one day at a time :)
Hugs :)


----------



## MightyMom

The higher your hcg level, the longer it takes to double. At first it doubles every 48 hours, but as it gets into the thousands it takes 72 hours + and in the tens of thousands it can take 4+ days. The important thing is that it increases until you are 12 weeks. Then it will taper off.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, something similar happened to me last year. At 5 weeks my HCG was 4041, a week later at 6 weeks it had only rose to 8300! I cried my eyes out thinking it was over. I then got scanned and saw the heartbeat at 6+3. The midwife said that seeing a heartbeat is the most accurate and HCG then dosent matter. I continued to see the heartbeat up until 8.5 weeks when sadly it stopped but this was due to blood clotting that was since discovered but the baby was always measuring bang on for dates! try not to worry and just remember that heartbeat.
I kept trying to understand how it was possible, was it a mistake whoever done the bloods, or could it have been a twin pregnany initially with high numbers and maybe one stopped developing hence the numbers being a bit less, who knows!


----------



## horseypants

Hi all. To update, I had an ultrasound today. There was no heartbeat. Baby measured about 8 weeks. I was supposed to be 9+3 today.


----------



## confusedprego

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Oh horseypants I am so sorry. Life is so cruel and unfair. I hope that there is support around you. We are always here if you need to talk.


----------



## Jamandspoon

I'm so sorry to hear that.... I hope you are getting the support and hugs that you need.

Take care xxx


----------

